# Worst Urticating Hairs In tarantulas????OUCH ...which ones HURT the most?



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 9, 2011)

I once cleaned out my Nhando coloratovillosus cage & got into contact with its hairs... my hands burned for 20+ HOURS@!@!@!
aparently it kicked so many hairs in the subsrate I had a HORRIBLE reaction & the Itching lasted 20+ hours
it also kicked hairs at me before & I itched for 10+ hour's.... OUCH!!!! .. 
The GOAL 0f this thread is too decide which TS.. have the WORST Urticating hairs.
Different people react to the hairs..differently so List is not correct for everyone some people are(more) Allergic to certain hairs
supposably this is the order of worst hairs; in my research 

Goliath pinkfoot
T blondi /Stirmi
Nhando coloratovillosus (Nhando Genus)
Lasiodora parahyban & any other Lasiodoras
Mexican fireleg & other Brachys
Megaphobema robustum
+ add your suggestions until the list is correct Nhandos & theraphosas IMO are Worst
 I was short on time making this List... there are MANY New world Ts I didnt list with bad hairs

There seems to be a correlation in the size of a T to the Pain hairs inflict.. to some degree since Brachys & Nhandos can get rather large 6-8" .. Lasidora & theraphosa are the undoubted largest discovered Ts to date
This is not a SET in stone list !!!its just my opinions + research
ADD YOUR IDEAS !!!


----------



## DaveM (Dec 9, 2011)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> The GOAL 0f this thread is too decide which TS.. have the WORST Urticating hairs...


Maybe add the caveat that different people react differently.


----------



## Grin (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe it's time to invest in some disposable rubber gloves or allergy tablets!?

My B. boehmei has kicked hairs, don't bother me.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 9, 2011)

Grin said:


> Maybe it's time to invest in some disposable rubber gloves or allergy tablets!?
> 
> My B. boehmei has kicked hairs, don't bother me.


Yeah LOL my firelegs hairs & Nhandos hairs are devastating... none of my other Ts hairs bother me quite as bad,.
my Nhando's hairs didnt effect me until it hit 5".... there more POWerfull the Larger it gets
Ts hairs clearly effect me pretty bad,.,. its why I opted to start buying a LOT more Old worlders. & pokies


----------



## squamata99 (Dec 9, 2011)

L parahybana gave me the worst reaction.  I felt pain - like intense bruising - associated with the itch.


----------



## groovyspider (Dec 9, 2011)

ive been haired by many except like t.blondi or strimi, and never had a reaction i dunno i used to play in the woods alot when i was younger maybe developed "gator skin"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DansDragons (Dec 9, 2011)

Thrixopelma ockerti for me by far, i was haired over a month ago and still wake up scratching my hands.


----------



## BrettG (Dec 9, 2011)

Brachy's bother me,but Nhandu hairs make me  a puffy,whiny mess.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 9, 2011)

I think it depends on the persons allergic reaction to it. I was covered in hairs because I didn't know what they were. I didn't feel a thing. I held them up to my face and looked real closely. Nothing. It's also a G. rosea which has less irritating hairs from what I understand but none the less, someone who is more susceptible to a reaction might have had a really bad experience even with the G. rosea's urticating hairs.


----------



## SBeekman (Dec 9, 2011)

Definitely different from person to person. I've been sprayed by my T. Blondi's hairs a few times, and it just hurt a tiny bit. No swelling, rash or anything. Then again, I seem to be immortal anyway judging from certain things I've done in my life, but that's another story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necromion (Dec 9, 2011)

njnolan1 said:


> I think it depends on the persons allergic reaction to it. I was covered in hairs because I didn't know what they were. I didn't feel a thing. I held them up to my face and looked real closely. Nothing. It's also a G. rosea which has less irritating hairs from what I understand but none the less, someone who is more susceptible to a reaction might have had a really bad experience even with the G. rosea's urticating hairs.


funny you say this as G. rosea is the only one of my T's whose hairs I do react to


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 9, 2011)

I've heard of this happening and just wanted more input. How often do people develop an allergic reaction to urticating hairs over time? I've never had a reaction to urticating hairs (Brachys, Pamphobeteus, Nhandu), but I also mostly keep OW species. How possible is it that if I keep NW for a long time, I may eventually develop sensitivity to their hairs?


----------



## Apollo Justice (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't generally hold my T's, but Brachypelma smithi hairs are the worst for me! I get massive swelling around the affected area and have head to toe hives. It's extremely uncomfortable and had to go to the hospital after getting hairs in my face. I keep loads of allergy meds on on just in case. My doctor actually advised me to have an EpiPen on hand if I continued to own this Sp. which I don't anymore. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.189111,-119.169137


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 9, 2011)

Necromion said:


> funny you say this as G. rosea is the only one of my T's whose hairs I do react to


I've heard other people say that was the only species that didn't bother them. I made and anecdotal assumption. Guess I was wrong. I basically snorted the hairs before I knew what they were and it didn't affect me at all. I will stick with the different allergic reaction for different people theory though.


----------



## OphidianDelight (Dec 9, 2011)

Lasiodora parahybana, multiple Brachypelma species (smithi, albopilosum, emilia), and Grammostola pulchripes and rosea give me wheals.  Urticating hairs from the Theraphosa genus are as bad as fiberglass splinters IMO.  I don't usually have reactions to other allergy triggers like foods or stings and my reaction to the urticating hairs has been fairly constant over the years; however, allergy exposures are like blowing up a balloon: it just takes one exposure too many and POP!  I wear gloves and long sleeves when inside of a new world T's enclosure.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 9, 2011)

jayefbe said:


> I've heard of this happening and just wanted more input. How often do people develop an allergic reaction to urticating hairs over time? I've never had a reaction to urticating hairs (Brachys, Pamphobeteus, Nhandu), but I also mostly keep OW species. How possible is it that if I keep NW for a long time, I may eventually develop sensitivity to their hairs?


I doubt it. I guess it's possible but unlikely. I would guess being around it enough would lessen your chances of an allergic reaction. I could be very wrong though. I used be very allergic to poison ivy. I would get it as a kid all the time. I once had an argument with a friend about a certain vine that I was sure wasn't PI. I rubbed it all over (yes, all over) and sure enough I had a reaction all over. 7 years later I was pulling it out of the ground with my bare hands by the pound and only got like two little bumps that itched (no joke) only once and began to heal immediately. My father on the other hand, had pollen allergies as a kid (he needed shots) but never had any reaction to PI. 20 years later he came in contact and got covered head to toe in bumps. I lost track of my point I think haha. I wouldn't worry about becoming allergic though. There are plenty of things that cause allergic reactions in people that most of us come in contact with every day that will almost never cause an allergic reaction to anyone not allergic even though we have had lots of contact. I don't see how urticating hairs should be any different.

---------- Post added 12-09-2011 at 05:09 PM ----------




OphidianDelight said:


> Lasiodora parahybana, multiple Brachypelma species (smithi, albopilosum, emilia), and Grammostola pulchripes and rosea give me wheals.  Urticating hairs from the Theraphosa genus are as bad as fiberglass splinters IMO.  I don't usually have reactions to other allergy triggers like foods or stings and my reaction to the urticating hairs has been fairly constant over the years; however, allergy exposures are like blowing up a balloon: it just takes one exposure too many and POP!  I wear gloves and long sleeves when inside of a new world T's enclosure.


Just read this after I posted my last post. Is that how allergic reactions work? I honestly have no idea. I always wash my hands after handling because I don't want to get the bristles in my eyes. I hear that is horrible.


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 9, 2011)

njnolan1 said:


> Just read this after I posted my last post. Is that how allergic reactions work? I honestly have no idea. I always wash my hands after handling because I don't want to get the bristles in my eyes. I hear that is horrible.


Yes, this is how allergic reactions work. There is an initial exposure(s) and then subsequent events produce an elevated immune response. I live in the Willamette valley in Oregon that has the reputation for having some of the worst pollen loads in the US. Many people move here never having had a pollen allergy, but after a few years it begins to develop. I have read posts from keepers that initially had no problems with NW species and then had to sell of their entire collection of NW because they couldn't handle the urticating hairs anymore. I would just like to know how common that may be.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 9, 2011)

jayefbe said:


> Yes, this is how allergic reactions work. There is an initial exposure(s) and then subsequent events produce an elevated immune response. I live in the Willamette valley in Oregon that has the reputation for having some of the worst pollen loads in the US. Many people move here never having had a pollen allergy, but after a few years it begins to develop. I have read posts from keepers that initially had no problems with NW species and then had to sell of their entire collection of NW because they couldn't handle the urticating hairs anymore. I would just like to know how common that may be.


How does that explain my experience with PI? Not arguing or saying you're wrong at all, but I had the exact opposite thing happen to me with the ivy.


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 9, 2011)

njnolan1 said:


> How does that explain my experience with PI? Not arguing or saying you're wrong at all, but I had the exact opposite thing happen to me with the ivy.


Some people develop resistance to things they were initially allergic to. For instance, I had a friend that had a severe chocolate allergy as a child. By the time she was in high school, she was fine with it. In short, reactions to allergens are extremely complex.

One possible explanation for your poison ivy experience may not have anything to do with the development of resistance. I'm not sure if this occurs in poison ivy, but in poison oak there is a period of the year when development of toxic chemicals is brought to a halt. Many people are capable of touching poison oak during this time of the year with little to no effect. During the rest of the year, they will still develop a reaction.


----------



## Suidakkra (Dec 9, 2011)

jayefbe said:


> Yes, this is how allergic reactions work. There is an initial exposure(s) and then subsequent events produce an elevated immune response. I live in the Willamette valley in Oregon that has the reputation for having some of the worst pollen loads in the US. Many people move here never having had a pollen allergy, but after a few years it begins to develop. I have read posts from keepers that initially had no problems with NW species and then had to sell of their entire collection of NW because they couldn't handle the urticating hairs anymore. I would just like to know how common that may be.


I too have read several post where certain individuals seem to get worse reactions as time goes on. Wonder what the key factors in those cases are, of course if this was known then we wouldnt have people selling off their NW collections. 

For me, so far I have had the worse (yet still mild) reaction from my L.difficilis. She unloaded a good cloud right at my hand while I was removing her water dish. Reminded me of getting fiberglass in my hand for those who dealt with fiberglass installations.


----------



## synyster (Dec 9, 2011)

For 15 years, I had never had any reaction to U-hairs. Then 3 years ago it started. And last week I packed a _Lasiodora parahybana_ one night and was still scratching my hands the next day until supper time. 

I guess it can devellop throughout time.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 20, 2011)

synyster said:


> For 15 years, I had never had any reaction to U-hairs. Then 3 years ago it started. And last week I packed a _Lasiodora parahybana_ one night and was still scratching my hands the next day until supper time.
> 
> I guess it can devellop throughout time.


Weird so nothing bad for 15yrs?? and a LP's hairs made you itch hmm,...
any more input.. I know the Ts with the worst hairs  gotta make this common knowlage for new hobbyists I guess !!!!
My list was very accurate   I keep on seeing threads popping up of new T owners being haired by G rosea's this would help them out


----------



## Earth Tiger (Dec 20, 2011)

I think discussions on this topic are meaningless unless posters also mention which species they had experience with. One says a particular species is the worst yet in fact he only has experience with 3 species. Little to no reference value IMO.


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 20, 2011)

In a nutshell:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?186598-Urticating-Hair


----------



## fatich (Jan 29, 2012)

Acanthoscurria geniculata - urticating hair effect :


----------



## crawltech (Jan 29, 2012)

Indeed!...A. geniculata is the only one that affacts me..and its not itching..it is straight up burning!!


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Jan 29, 2012)

You can indeed develop allergies to urticating hairs.. I can attest to that for sure!  I used to be able to hold my tarantulas and clean enclosures without any reaction when I started in the hobby 6 years ago.  Now, I have to wear latex gloves when doing anything that involves close proximity to tarantulas except for the smallest of slings ( I think their hairs are too small to really penetrate the skin)  I get a rash of small blisters between fingers and on affected areas of soft skin on the hands that itches like CRAZY and lasts for about 1-2 weeks.  I also know you can build resistance to allergens as I am no longer really affected by poison oak as I crawled through it like nothing all the time as a kid.  Completely different than pollen, dust, or urticating hairs though ..  As for which spiders have the worst hairs, I will let someone else finish collecting that data for you, but my Brachypelmas can do a number on me


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 29, 2012)

Can you use tape on the affected area to remove the hairs? I understand you can still have an allergic reaction but I was wondering if it would help. Do the hairs get stuck int he skin?


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only been haired once by a G. pulchripes, and that was just barely. I've heard that Lasiodora sp. and some Acanthoscurria (take a look at the geniculata rash above hahaha) can be pretty bad.


----------



## bshoblo (Jan 29, 2012)

I think that it is true that continued exposure can help bring about allergies that someone is already predisposed too becoming alergic to something, however it is also true that with continual low level exposure one can potentially overcome the allergy and develope a resistance.  Anyone who has ever had to get allergy shots twice a week can confirm this!


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 29, 2012)

fatich said:


> Acanthoscurria geniculata - urticating hair effect :


Gee now I'm really looking forward to packing up my A. brocklehursti this week lol


----------



## LV-426 (Jan 29, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Gee now I'm really looking forward to packing up my A. brocklehursti this week lol


My A. genic has haired me but I never had it that bad, T. stirmi had my hand itching for 2days


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 29, 2012)

So far I haven't been too bothered by hairs. I hold my 8" female LP, and she never ever kicks, but just holding her i get some on me. But it just itches for a few seconds. When I was pairing my B. vagans, I got one of the males hairs on my right eyelid. It bothered me for about 3 days. It fealt and looked just like a razorblade cut.


----------



## Rob1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

B. boehmei and L. parahybana have been the worst for me.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Aug 16, 2019)

Earth Tiger said:


> I think discussions on this topic are meaningless unless posters also mention which species they had experience with. One says a particular species is the worst yet in fact he only has experience with 3 species. Little to no reference value IMO.


Another bad outbreak of hairs worst since this post .
What gear do you wear to protect arms from the hairs ??


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 16, 2019)

My collection is mostly made up of NW species and the only genera whose hairs I currently react to (reactions can occur with repeated exposure so this list could get longer as time goes on) are Nhandu, Phormictopus, Acanthoscurria, and Lasiodora, Lasiodora are by far the worst out of those.



Ultum4Spiderz said:


> What gear do you wear to protect arms from the hairs ??


Some people wear long sleeves/latex gloves.


----------



## Moebius (Aug 16, 2019)

Of the species I've been haired by directly, the worst have been:
1) Theraphosa blondi. We're talking quarter sized zit from hell sort of reaction from -one- hair. Holy mother of arachnogod can they be a whammy. That's without repeated exposure intensifying effects. I'm really glad they didn't get anywhere more sensitive. May helped veer me towards Taps, Psalmopoeus and OW in general lol.
2) Pamphobeteus (in this case sp. esmeraldas), got unlucky and _inhaled_ a bit after it got kicked up from the substrate. Luckily (?) back of my throat and not further down. Could barely talk without hacking and drooling for 30 mins straight, with enough irritation to get a blood trace. Not a pretty sight. Surface exposure elsewhere like the hands though wasn't very notable, really depends on where in some cases.
3) Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, they intensified after a while, but it didn't take long for them to be really rank; tape isn't enough, scalding water can help, but I'm literally scraping off surface layers of skin to get rid of these, who leave dried out sorta hives. They hurt, instant "oh, I stuck my hand into a bunch of loose fibreglass" sorta sharp jabbing, quite painful.
4) Acquired from repeated exposures, Avicularia species(if I brush up against their "decorated" webs) feel like pink insulation these days, very immediate, wasn't like that way back. Have a few different Avics and Caribena, they're all by and large the same.


----------



## Hairyleglover (Aug 16, 2019)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I once cleaned out my Nhando coloratovillosus cage & got into contact with its hairs... my hands burned for 20+ HOURS@!@!@!
> aparently it kicked so many hairs in the subsrate I had a HORRIBLE reaction & the Itching lasted 20+ hours
> it also kicked hairs at me before & I itched for 10+ hour's.... OUCH!!!! ..
> The GOAL 0f this thread is too decide which TS.. have the WORST Urticating hairs.
> ...


LP Has left me itchy for an evening after a quick and calm stroll across my arm first and last time allowing that foolishness!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Aug 17, 2019)

Hairyleglover said:


> LP Has left me itchy for an evening after a quick and calm stroll across my arm first and last time allowing that foolishness!


Lasiodra got me this time I’m still in pain and for hot flashes .
I forgot to wear my long sleeved .windbreaker so my middle arm got haired and I broke out everywhere.
My non latex gloves ripped they were $5. A pair so I had to use a latex one on left arm .


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Aug 17, 2019)

Iv had stirmi hairs on my hands from rehousings, it's not that bad, but it definitely wasn't a joy. My B. Albo kicked hairs in my face the other day and they were in my beard and mustache...now that sucked  so I'd say T. Stirmi hairs in the face would be the worst to me.


----------



## asunshinefix (Aug 21, 2019)

I've only ever been haired via contact with substrate, and so far I've reacted the most to, of all things, my B. albo. It was bad enough that I'm extremely careful to avoid any contact with substrate now, and I do rehouses with long sleeves tucked into arm-length gloves, plus a face mask and lab goggles. Probably looks absolutely insane, but I have a mast cell disorder and I'm prone to anaphylaxis so I don't mess around when it comes to allergies.


----------

